# North Carolina bait pile



## nc coast (Jan 3, 2013)

Just now finding out that there are coyotes in number around my area. I was cleaning half dozen catfish under the recent full moon and suddenly I was listening to a full serenade. This happened 2 nights in a row. I talked with my neighbor and got permission to hunt the singers. problem was that the singing was too close to the houses. I went to the far back fields and dumped my catfish guts plus another 5 gal bucket of fish house scraps. I set up a trail camera to see what would happen. First day nothing but a crow. second day, neighbors dog, but that night a bushy grey fox arrived. Third day 2 buzzards. Third night the fox came back but later in early hrs I have 1 pic of a nice coyote. I think I might have the camera too close to the bait and the flash scared him off, but anyway I now know I have them where I can hunt. Just a matter of time untill I connect!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just be sure it's legal to do there !


----------



## PHONightSniper (Nov 4, 2012)

Yea those yotes do not care one bit for the flash from a trail cam. That frst pic and maybe another is about all they will tollerate in scenario. Try and find yourself a nice road kill deer (the legal way, proper tag and what not, just in case). Let them yotes find it for about a week and set up on it. Give some challenge howls and get those local yotes in persuit of the stranger feasting at their table. Make sure you tie that deer up so they dont take off with your bait pile once they get it eatin up a bit.


----------



## nc coast (Jan 3, 2013)

Well after a week, I have coyotes & foxes eating every night. They love the fish heads and guts from the fish house. I have ordered my scope light and as soon as it arrives we are going for the take down. As far as laws and baiting, in NC baiting is fine and the only way to get deer out of the brush unless you use dogs. Looks like also the only way to actually see the varmits coming to your call. I am finding tracks around my sets but brush is too thick to see them before I get busted. I'm going to night hunting over the bait pile hoping that will be the key to success!!!


----------

